# Your Favourite Quotes



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 29, 2012)

What the title said. Just list some of your favourite quotes from film, television, radio, maybe even books or theatre.





"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today."
-Fiver, Watership Down (film and book)



"Unidentified flying cupcake."
-Ringo, Yellow Submarine (film)


"If we fight like animals, we die like animals!!"
-The Doctor, Doctor Who: Survival (television)


"Tonight, on the last sentence of a dream I stand on the CamusfÃ©arna door. Someone someday perhaps may build upon that site, but there much that cannot ever be rebuilt."
-Raven Seek Thy Brother, by Gavin Maxwell (book)


"But the final responsibility is mine, and mine alone. Listen, if someone who knew the future pointed out a child to you and told you that that child would grow up totally evil, to be a ruthless dictator who would destroy millions of lives, could you then kill that child?"
-The Doctor, Doctor Who: Genesis of the Daleks (television)


"You hear that? That's the sound of this planet screaming out it's rage!"
-The Doctor, Doctor Who: Inferno (television)


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 29, 2012)

"It's not like my mother is a maniac or a raving thing. She just goes a little mad sometimes. We all go a little mad sometimes. Haven't you?"
-Norman Bates, Psycho

"It's people. Soylent Green is made out of people. They're making our food out of people. Next thing they'll be breeding us like cattle for food. You've gotta tell them. You've gotta tell them!"
-Thorn, Soylent Green

"What's that? A gun? I got a gun. He got a gun. He got a gun... Everybody got guns!"
-Gyp Rosetti, Boardwalk Empire

â€œI suppose I should be upset, even feel violated, but Iâ€™m not. No, in fact, I think this is a friendly message, like â€˜Hey, wanna play?â€™ and yes I want to play. I really really do.â€ 
-Dexter


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure who said this, but I heard it one time and I still remember to this day.
"War does not determine who is right - only who is left."


----------



## Fenric (Dec 29, 2012)

No.  It's not what you think.  It's much, much worse.
Dark Helmet (Rick Moranis), Spaceballs


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JjJzMBGUwo


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

The trouble about quotes you read on the internet is that you don't know if they are true. ~abraham lincoln.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 30, 2012)

â€œYour words surround you like fog â€“ they make you hard to see.â€ - Pirates: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

"Do not go where the path may lead, go where there is no path and leave a trail."

"For every reason there is to lie, there is a better reason to tell the truth."

"Never argue with idiots, they bring you down to their level and beat you with experience."


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

"If your frightened of dying, and your holding on. You'll see devils  tearing your life away. If you've made your peace, then the devils are  really angels,... Freeing you from the earth." 
- Jacob's Ladder (<3 it). 

"I am Po... and I'm gonna need a hat."
- Kung Fu Panda 2

"There's a man in back of this place. He's the one who's doing it!"
- Mulholland Drive

"Someday a long time from now, you'll see the way you saw before."
- A Scanner Darkly


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 30, 2012)

*'It's violent AND educational. But mostly violent. YAY VIOLENCE!!' -- *Timmy and Timmy's Dad, _Fairly OddParents_
*
'Must... resist... stupidity impulse!*'
[video=youtube;ybW0uDNma14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybW0uDNma14[/video]
* -- *Cosmo, _Fairly OddParents_
*
'Everything's chrome in the future!' *--Spongebob Squarepants
_*
'But this is better! Much better!!'*_ --skit from _The Amanda Show_

*'If all animals looked like Cheetara, I don't know If i'd have a problem with bestiality.'* --random guy from _Vh1 I Love the 80s Strike Back: 1987_


_*When in doubt, mark 'C'*_. -- my Art and Bible high-school teacher

And many, many, many classic Knight Rider quotes.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 30, 2012)

"The entire world is a book, and those who do not travel only read one page"-St. Augustine

Just watch Kevin Hart's standup.  Any quotes from that are the best.


----------



## Ley (Dec 30, 2012)

Sanity is how people view us, while insanity shows us who we truly are. - Phantroneus.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 1, 2013)

only i can think in videogames XD
huuummm ok i got it

"...i am zero" megaman zero 3

"die monster!!! you dont belong in this world" castlevania symphony of the night

"finish him!!" mortal kombat series

all for now XD may be give more XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 1, 2013)

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated" - Gandhi

"Animals have a life of their own that is of importance to them apart from their utility to us. They are not only in the world, they are aware of it. What happens to them matters to them. Each has a life that fares better or worse for the one whose life it is" - Dr. Tom Regan

"Exterminate!" -  Daleks

"The whole religious complexion of the modern world is due to the absence from Jerusalem of a lunatic asylum" - Thomas Paine


----------



## Demensa (Mar 1, 2013)

"Because I choose to" - Neo

"What is this? A center for ants? How can we be expected to teach children to learn how to read... if they can't even fit inside the building?...  I don't wanna hear your excuses! The building has to be at least... three times bigger than this!"
- Derek Zoolander (I quote this movie probably at least once a day)


EDIT: My friends and I recite this like some sort of religious chant:

"IT'S ALL THERE, BLACK AND WHITE, CLEAR AS CRYSTAL! YOU STOLE FIZZY LIFTING DRINKS! YOU BUMPED INTO THE CEILING, WHICH NOW HAS TO BE WASHED AND STERILISED! SO YOU GET NOTHING! YOU LOSE! GOOD DAY SIR!" - Gene Wilder


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> "If your frightened of dying, and your  holding on. You'll see devils  tearing your life away. If you've made  your peace, then the devils are  really angels,... Freeing you from the  earth."
> - Jacob's Ladder


I love Jacobs Ladder, one of my most favorite horror movies.

A tiny selection from my top quotes are:

"I've got a bad feeling about this"
- Star Wars

"I don't let what people think of me determine who I am"
- Me (though I'm sure others have said that before)

"I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass, and I'm all out of bubblegum"
- They Live

"(Any line from the movie The Room)"

"You know, restaurants save a lot of trees, or wherever metal comes from, if they only used one fork per meal."
- Me


----------



## Ramses (Mar 5, 2013)

*King Arthur:* I am your king.*Peasant Woman:* Well, I didn't vote for you.*King Arthur:* You don't vote for kings.*Peasant Woman:* Well, how'd you become king, then?_[Angelic music plays... ]_*King Arthur:* The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Arthur, was to carry Excalibur. _That_ is why I am your king.*Dennis the Peasant*: Listen. _Strange women_ lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some _farcical aquatic ceremony._*Arthur*: Be quiet!*Dennis the Peasant*: You can't expect to wield _supreme power_ just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!

- From Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJBg74WYa-0


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Mar 5, 2013)

"Nobody dies a virgin, life fucks us all" -Kurt Cobain

"Perhaps we are asking the wrong questions." - Agent Brown, the Matrix

"You're no daisy! You're no daisy at all. Poor soul, you were just too high strung." -Doc Holliday


----------



## CanineCanvas (Apr 22, 2013)

"Our fingerprints never fade from the lives we touch." - Remember Me


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2013)

But guise
why
why the necromancy



mods halp


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> But guise
> why
> why the necromancy
> 
> ...



Remember, if it's on topic it doesn't count as a necro.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 23, 2013)

"Marriage is about the most expensive way for the average man to get laundry done."-Burt Fucking Reynolds


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2013)

If there's a hole, it's a man's job to thrust into it.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

"Who is a holy person? The one who is aware of others' suffering" - Kabir

"I accept chaos, I'm not sure whether it accepts me." - Bob Dylan

"I can't explain myself because I'm not myself, you see?" - Alice in Wonderland

"There's only one instant, and it's right now. And it's eternity." - from "Waking Life"

"Praise the Sun" - Dark Souls


----------



## Duality Jack (May 2, 2013)

"There is no good, and no Evil, those are false idols, and abuse them against gays, blacks and arabs. There is only Malice and benevolence, sincerity and insincerity."  - Dr. Brintwell (My ethics Prof)


----------



## Aleu (May 2, 2013)

A conversation from Supernatural:
Castiel: It's so...complex. If the pizza man truly loves her...why is he hitting her rear? ...Perhaps she's done something wrong.
Dean: You're watching porn? Why? 
Castiel: It was there.
Dean: Dude, you don't watch porn in a room full of dudes and _you don't talk about it_.
Samuel: *enters the room* ...so you guys just sit around and watch porn with angels?
Castiel: We're not supposed to talk about it.

"That tree looks like it has a vagina..." My friend commenting on a tree when we were leaving Taco Bell.

"DELETE" -Teru Mikami

"It's not the age, it's the mileage." -Indiana Jones


----------



## Seekrit (May 2, 2013)

This glorious exhange from 'Withnail & I':

*Withnail:* Right, you fucker, I'm going to do the washing up! 
*Marwood:* No, no, you can't. It's impossible, I swear it. I've looked into it.  Listen to me, listen to me! There are things in there, there's a tea-bag  growing! You haven't slept in sixty hours, you're in no state to tackle  it. Wait till the morning, we'll go in together. 
*Withnail:* This IS the morning. Stand aside! 
*Marwood:* _[holding him back]_ You don't understand. I think there may be something living in there, I think there may be something alive. 
*Withnail:* What do you mean? a rat? 
*Marwood:* It's possible, it's possible. 
*Withnail:* Then the fucker will rue the day!

Honestly I could just post that film's entire script.


----------



## iconmaster (May 2, 2013)

"If you aren't already hanging ON THE EDGE OF YOUR SEAT in SUSPENSE then you should CHECK for a pulse because you don't have one because you're DEAD." - Datastuck RP, Page 5.

"HE WAS A STONG AND POWER RULER." - Josef Stalin, The Powerpoint.


----------



## Twylyght (May 3, 2013)

Rumack: You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as we can. This woman has to be gotten to a hospital. 
 Elaine: A hospital? What is it? 
 Rumack: It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right now. 

Airplane!

Rumack:  Can you fly this plane, and land it? 
Ted Striker:  Surely you can't be serious. 
Rumack:  I am serious... and don't call me Shirley. 

Airplane!


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 4, 2013)

"I always get the feeling that when lesbians are looking at me theyâ€™re thinking, thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m not a heterosexual.â€
-George Costanza


----------



## Heliophobic (May 28, 2013)

"I haven't been fucked like that since grade school" - Marla Singer


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 28, 2013)

â€œThe ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy.â€ 
â€• Martin Luther King Jr.

^This is  so true imo. 

â€œOnly in the darkness can you see the stars.â€ 
â€• Martin Luther King Jr.

As an optimist, this one just makes me smile.


----------



## Clancy (May 28, 2013)

Ã±kjlÃ±jÃ±jjklÃ±jklÃ± cghjcghj gchj ghjgvc hghg ghjghjjghj ghj


----------



## Magick (May 28, 2013)

Hope is more than a postponed disappointment - Epica,  _KIngdom of Heaven_

The world is indeed a stage and we are merely players, performers and portrayers. Each another's audience outside the gilded cage. - Rush, _Limelight_

Now I am safe 'cause, I am gone. - Tarot, _Gone_

After a dream to the edge of a chasm, only that way can the world be saved. Don't you cry, hide the tears, because a new day will start. Your fire will be heated by thousands of hearts, but now get up, hide the pain and fear far off. The one who's right will win, know that everything is in your hands. - Origa, _Rise_


----------



## Zabrina (May 28, 2013)

"I love those days when I don't wear underwear. Full commando." -Glee.


----------



## Kishi (May 28, 2013)

My friend looks at school bulletin board she says "hey look a penis tree"
and it wasâ€¦ TEACHERS CAN'T DRAW A NORMAL TREE!!!!!!(but on a side note can draw a penis)


----------



## -SHINY- (May 28, 2013)

" Success or Failure is not important what is important is to try"


----------



## Clancy (May 29, 2013)

ljkljhkl jhkjh gjkhj hjkgjk


----------



## Harbinger (May 30, 2013)

"The night is dark and full of terrors..."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2013)

"You should've been aborted the day you were conceived. Now you will be popped like a pimple on my ass."


----------



## Hewge (May 31, 2013)

Time heals all wounds, but sometimes the wounds become scars.


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 14, 2013)

'Listen Louis. There's life in these old hands still. Not quite Furioso. Moderato? Cantabile, perhaps.'

Off the top of my head, this quote from the film 'Interview with A Vampire', probably because it was the first film I was obsessed with, and the piano piece Lestat plays beneath it is the only piece of music I can play proficiently on piano. It sort of sounds meaningless without seeing the scene, but I always get goosebumps when I see it. 

Another quote might be this one from 'Ginger Snaps', a quote sampled in the black metal band 'Shining's' song 'Naganonting Ar Javligt Fel'. It's another film I'm obsessed with, for some reason :/

'Wrists are for girls. I'm slitting my throat. You should definitely hang.'

Makes me sound like a massive emo, but teenage shit stays with you a long time.

One last one. Dr. Strangelove: 'Mein Fuhrer, I can valk!'. 

I suppose it's all about the delivery.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

Caboose: Hey Church, ever wonder why we're here?

*"Church: You know, Caboose, I used to not care. I just went along with orders and hoped that everything would work out for me. But after all that has happened, you know what I learned? It's not about hating the guy on the other side because someone told you to. I mean, you should hate someone because they're an asshole, or pervert, or snob, or they're lazy, or arrogant, or an idiot, or a know-it-all. Those are reasons to dislike somebody. You don't hate a person because someone told you to. You have to learn to despise them on a personal level. Not because they're Red, or Blue, but because you know them, and you see them every single day, and you can't stand them because they are a complete and total fucking douche bag."*


Caboose: ...I meant why are we up here in the sun when we could be standing down there in the shade.
Church: Oh. Yeah, okay. Let's go stand in the shade.


----------



## kap (Jun 14, 2013)

I love pretty much everything Douglas Adams says. Here are two quotes that I particularly like:



> Imagine a puddle waking up one morning and thinking, "This is an interesting world I find myself in â€” an interesting hole I find myself in â€” fits me rather neatly, doesn't it? In fact it fits me staggeringly well, must have been made to have me in it!" This is such a powerful idea that as the sun rises in the sky and the air heats up and as, gradually, the puddle gets smaller and smaller, it's still frantically hanging on to the notion that everything's going to be alright, because this world was meant to have him in it, was built to have him in it; so the moment he disappears catches him rather by surprise. I think this may be something we need to be on the watch out for. We all know that at some point in the future the Universe will come to an end and at some other point, considerably in advance from that but still not immediately pressing, the sun will explode. We feel there's plenty of time to worry about that, but on the other hand that's a very dangerous thing to say.



And, on a related note:



> I love deadlines. I love the whooshing noise they make as they go by.



Edit: Just to clarify, the first one was from a speech and was his serious view on things, and the second was said jokingly by a character in the _Hitchhiker's Guide_.


----------



## Saga (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't fear death. More importantly, I don't fear life.
Steven Seagal


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 15, 2013)

"Its like the Titanic in there without an orchestra" -Hawkeye Pierce, MASH

 Dr. Jules Hilbert: Hell Harold, you could just eat nothing but pancakes if you wanted. 

 Harold Crick: What is wrong with you? Hey, I don't want to eat nothing but pancakes, I  want to live! I mean, who in their right mind in a choice between  pancakes and living chooses pancakes? 

 Dr. Jules Hilbert: Harold, if you pause to think, you'd realize that that answer is  inextricably contingent upon the type of life being led... and, of  course, the quality of the pancakes. 
-Stranger than Fiction

Paul Smecker: Television. Television is the explanation for this - you see this in bad  television. Little assault guys creeping through the vents, coming in  through the ceiling - that James Bond shit never happens in real life!  Professionals don't do that! 
-Boondock Saints

"What it means is what it's always meant: we rule; they suck. Don't over analyze it pussy." -Sarge RVB


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 15, 2013)

both my favorites are lines from the movie twister:

Jo: Can I drive? 
Bill: No! 
Jo: Then would you? 
Bill: [noticing truck has drifted off the road and is about to run into a parked vehicle] Whoa! 

then there is this one


Jo: [cow flies by in the storm] Cow. 
 [cow flies by in the storm] 
Jo: 'Nother cow. 
Bill: Actually I think that was the same one. 
Melissa: I gotta go Julia, we got cows.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

_"God help us, we're in the hands of engineers."_
- Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jurassic Park)

_"How far would you go to get your answers?"_
- David (Prometheus)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2013)

"A waste is a terrible thing to Mind" Janine Melnitz - The Real Ghostbusters (animated series)

"I'm not questioning your honor... I'm denying its existence" Tyrion Lannister - Game of Thrones

"Can your 'Science' explain why it rains?!?" - "Yes, Yes it can!" (Conversation between Sokka and villager) Avatar The Last Airbender
[yt]nmHoNr3kUZY[/yt]

"Water Tribe"

[yt]trwTANrfcWA[/yt]


----------

